# Samsung PCL5415R (POST-convergence IC replacement)



## orbit (Nov 22, 2010)

I had gone through the motions of replacing the convergence IC's and finally my TV came on! It hasn't been working in a while. However, I noticed after the TV stays on for about 30 seconds it will shut off automatically. Everytime I turn it on after that, it will stay on for less and less time, like something is overheating, until I let it rest for a few minutes then its back to 30 seconds. Any possible solutions to what it could be? I've been trying to find which part is overheating, because I can smell a part burning/smoking.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Did you read and follow the information in the first ten posts of the convergence repair sticky VERY carefully? Did you confirm all of your connections and look for addtional weak solder joints that might be damaged further in handling? Do you have control over all of the convergence parameters?


----------

